# Lexapro Withdrawal



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

How long does lexapro withdrawal last?????????

I have been off it for almost two weeks now.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

how long were you on it? i was only on it for ten days and i had withdrawals for about a week.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I was on it for about two years. I'm going all natural on vitmans and herbs now


----------



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh shit a few years ago my Lexapro withdrawal lasted 3 or 4 months since I was on a high dose. Getting off LexaPro was the best thing I ever did, at first everything felt good, after a few months lexapro did more harm than positive.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

abovetherim said:


> Oh shit a few years ago my Lexapro withdrawal lasted 3 or 4 months since I was on a high dose. Getting off LexaPro was the best thing I ever did, at first everything felt good, after a few months lexapro did more harm than positive.


Exactly the same thing as it did with me.It worked for the 1st 6 months,then it started to cause more harm


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

I've read of SSRI withdrawal extending for more than two years. Mind you, this was an extreme case that merited publication in a medical journal.

The most likely timeframe is a few weeks to a couple months. If you're still experiencing withdrawal symptoms after several months, it's probably not due to lexapro.


----------

